# Club Geopremier Lac Morency



## longnoury (Jan 11, 2010)

Just confirmed into this place for july 2010. Does anyone familiar with the resort know how if the canoe/kayaks are available for free if not any idea what the rental fees are like. Also i have heard there is no BBQs. Is this true?? I can't believe it. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Catguy (Mar 11, 2010)

longnoury said:


> Just confirmed into this place for july 2010. Does anyone familiar with the resort know how if the canoe/kayaks are available for free if not any idea what the rental fees are like. Also i have heard there is no BBQs. Is this true?? I can't believe it. Thanks in advance for your help.


Booked for my first visit in August 2010... looking forward to others' responses as well.


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2010)

I am a Geo member and I have been to Lac Morency several times.  When we were there the canoes and kayaks were free to use. There were barbeques on the deck by the lake. The grounds are very spacious and the lake is lovely.  The resort is about 20 minutes from St Sauveur, a wonderful Laurentian community.


----------



## silentg (Mar 18, 2010)

We are booked to go here too in June 2010. First visit to Canada.


----------



## longnoury (Apr 25, 2010)

*Lac Morency*

Thanks Eal. That would be great if the canoes were free as I hate to drive 400 miles with one on the roof of my van. 
Another question. If you have booked into the old resort is there any chance to move into the newer section. I have found in the past sometimes exchangers get put in the nicer units so that you are more receptive when the sharks (salepeople) contact you for the tour.


----------



## eal (Apr 25, 2010)

The newer section is actually a different timeshare - Geoholiday Heights. I don't know how easy it would be to upgrade there but you could always call beforehand.  

I find that calling ahead is generally better rather than trying to negotiate something when you are tired and hungry and have driven 400 miles, and are standing at the front desk with several people lined up behind you.


----------



## Mel (Apr 26, 2010)

We were there in 2008 during the Olympics. stayed in one of the older units.  While the newer units might be nicer, they are also up on the hill, farther from the activities.  The older units may be abit more rustic, but I liked the charm, and I liked being near everything.


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 26, 2010)

longnoury...we have been thinking about an exchange there this fall.  Never been to the resort or Lac Morency, but we know St Sauveur well, and it's a great lower Laurentian town to poke around.  Would you write a TUG or RCI review of your trip to share with all of us who have an interest in a trip there.


----------

